# Skullcap & valerian safe for long term use??



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi has anyone used skullcap & valerian? Our obedience class leader suggested using this every day as Molly is 9 months old now & her concentration has gone!! Her already bad re-call has gone & when you tell her to leave something she doens't listen. We have been giving her Dorwest skullcap & valerian 8 tabs per day for the last 3 weeks and haven't seen any difference..anyone had any success,is it safe to give Molly that amount everyday???


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont think it would necessarily do any harm but not sure I would keep giving it if you havent seen any results. Dodson and Horrell do a canine version. As to NAF and TopSpec. - Probably cheaper too. 

I'm not very hot on training but I would suggest, getting a treat and lifting it up to your face. When she looks at you, treat her. Build on this so she doesnt get her food until she's looked at you. Dont throw the ball, let her run when you've taken the lead off etc. etc. until she looks at you. It will build her focus on you and may assist what you are trying to achieve.

Heidi now knows that if she doesnt get what she wants - eye contact does the trick.

Sorry, probably not much help but thought worth a mention


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

We Have used skullcap and valerian in the past(4 tabs a day) for when we have been on trips to France and Alf was in the car for 14-16hrs,we started a couple of weeks before the summer hols,as advised,,left him on them during the summer as didn't want to stop and restart again when we came home,then when we got home it was only another 6 weeks till we went again so left him on them and before you know it it was xmas and we were going again,so again he remained on them,all this time thinking that I didn't want to upset the applecart by stop starting etc.Anyway,when I took him off them when we got home after xmas I have to say I have not noticed a difference whatsoeverSo him being calmer in the car,just points to him being a fantastic travelller,and his behaviour he calmer because he is that little bit older.I would say,if you are using 8tabs a day and can't see a difference,then they are not working!Maybe just some extra training 5 mins spurts throughout the day,will help better!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We were advised to use the once for a GSD we had years ago. I can't remember what dose he was on but to be honest I don't remember it actually working on him. I do remember they said they had to build up in his system you wouldn't see the improvement immediatley.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Herbal remedies generally take longer to work that drugs, so hang in there giving it to your dog, it can take a month or more to see any results.

It is safe to give, but I would give a whole bottle every day at the dosage you doing then drop to giving it 5 days per week and two days off, this can also help with results.

P.S. - I am a quailfied Herbalist


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

awww thanks for all your great responses.....will maybe try her for another month & if we see no results then we'll reconsider 

thanks again


----------

